# Clutch stuck down Jetta 2.5



## Dillon_2.5 (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay guys, so I was just pulling out of my street shifted into second no problem. I go to shift into 3 and i felt a small grind/vibration in the gear shifter but it wouldn't go into 3rd. So I'm gliding trying to get it into gear but it won't go. so I glide to a stop and get it in neutral.

I noticed the that clutch pedal is stuck down and vibrating. And I can't get it into any gear.

Master/slave cylinder and or clutch release bearing would be me guess. what do you guys think?


----------



## Jamesmk5 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sounds like a release bearing to me


----------



## Dillon_2.5 (Feb 16, 2016)

Jamesmk5 said:


> Sounds like a release bearing to me


I'm hoping it's not. I really don't want to pay to have the tranny dropped. Is there any way they could figure out if that's what it is before they start working on the master or slave? Because I spoke to the mechanic and he said he thinks it's the slave.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Its probably the slave. I had this happen on my old Mkv, bought a replacement slave, bled it and all was good.


----------



## Dillon_2.5 (Feb 16, 2016)

kevin splits said:


> Its probably the slave. I had this happen on my old Mkv, bought a replacement slave, bled it and all was good.


I'm hoping so. That would be best case scenario considering I've now bought the new one.

The tech said that a slave will go sometimes after getting a new clutch? I have a fairly new clutch but I'm not sure of the validity of this statement. What do you guys think?

I asked him "so it shouldn't take more then an hour right?" Then he tells me he's gotta bleed it etc but even still it shouldn't take more then an hour right ?


----------



## Dillon_2.5 (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay so quick update and bad news bears. The tech said that they've changed the slave and bled it for 30 minutes and there's "no pressure ". He also said there was zero fluid in the old slave so he's telling me he thinks it might be the transmission, or needs a new clutch. He also said he'd bleed it for a bit tomorrow too to see if anything changes. He also said he would take a look at the clutch and see.

Also something noteworthy is I can change the gears when the car is off but as soon as its on the stick won't move into any gear. Would that rule out the transmission ?

If anyone has any input or could refer anyone to this thread it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

No fluid in the CSC suggests the CMC is not pushing fluid down to the slave cylinder with sufficient force. Cheaper to swap the CMC than to drop the tranny.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

question: zero fluid in the old slave indicates what?
answer: your hydraulic fluid leaked out.

question: where did it leak out from?
answer: if your pedal dropped to the floor, most likely your slave cylinder.

question: will my slave go out after getting a new clutch?
answer: no. and if it does, it is only because it is old and worn.

question: how long will it take to bleed my slave cylinder?
answer: with two people bleeding it the old-fashion way; about ten minutes.

a few important notes:

- your helper that is pumping the clutch during the bleeding process will have to press and lift the clutch (with their hands) the first few times during the bleeding.

- it will NOT have enough 'pressure' to lift itself without being at least partially bled.

- remember that fluid that hydraulic fluid that leaked out? that has to be replaced in the brake fluid reservoir during each "bleeding" attempt. if not, he'll just deplete the fluid level until he's sucking air again. if that happens, he won't even get ANY fluid to bleed after the clutch is pumped. ask me how it know this, hah hah. i got two 'bleeds' before it started sucking air; then i realized the level dropped below the hose that leads to the slave cylinder.

check out my diy: http://www.europeanag.com/forum/index.php/topic,37197.0.html

question: is this the same mechanic you were using in the last thread you made? if so, it's awful generous of you to let him learn on your vw.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Slave wont bleed because the mechanic is not keeping the fluid level above the maximum line. That is the only way it will bleed.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ yep.

the mechanic should know this. i mentioned this because i learned really quickly what i was doing wrong.

he should definitely NOT suggest that the transmission is bad or that the clutch needs replacing :facepalm:


----------



## Dillon_2.5 (Feb 16, 2016)

le0n said:


> question: zero fluid in the old slave indicates what?
> answer: your hydraulic fluid leaked out.
> 
> question: where did it leak out from?
> ...



Thanks for the reply le0n! Okay so quick update. I've now taken it out of that shop (which i should of never have put it there in the first place) and moved it to a vw/Audi specific shop. "Wroth.ca" you guys can check them out of you want.

So I got in the car before I had it moved to the other shop and the clutch is now up and has stiffness. But I do feel some vibrations coming from the clutch pedal. It also still won't change gear while the car is on. Any input ?

The mechanic that was just working on it is not the same as the one that had it in the other thread. He was just a shop that was close and I made a spilt stupid decision to have it towed there because it was close. I've now got it towed an hour away to the vw specific mechanics. 

Thanks for all the replys guys I appreciate getting multiple opinions from people who don't have some shady interest.


----------



## Dillon_2.5 (Feb 16, 2016)

kevin splits said:


> Slave wont bleed because the mechanic is not keeping the fluid level above the maximum line. That is the only way it will bleed.


 Thanks for the reply Kevin! Clutch has stiffness in it now so I'm not sure if that rules out the slave ?


----------



## Dillon_2.5 (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay so the vw specialist says I need a new clutch. He's not sure what's specifically wrong with it but he's going to take it apart and see. He thinks it's the throw out bearing but it will be determined in the next couple of days. 

Worst part about it. The full clutch kit 770$ labour 500$. My wallet is in agonizing pain right now lol but I guess it could always be worse. I will get some photos of the specific defect if I can.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Was the throwout bearing replaced with the clutch? 

How many miles ago was the install?


----------



## Dillon_2.5 (Feb 16, 2016)

le0n said:


> Was the throwout bearing replaced with the clutch?
> 
> How many miles ago was the install?


So it was determined that it wasn't a bearing but the clutch has like a fiber disk and it was completely shredded. He's saving it for me to snap some photos. And I'm going to assume now the previous owner lied about it being a "newer clutch"

Also, thank god I got it out of the other shop because they clearly didn't know what the f**k they were doing. They didn't even put in the clutch slave correctly. And I'm sure he would have caused more issues then he could have fixed. He had a bunch of used cars in the lot for sale and actually tried to sell me a car...I also was told that they buy used parts to use (not sure if this is true or not but even the tow truck driver said "don't buy a car from them
Everyone that does is having issues" ...If they talk shady, walk shady they're probably shady. 

Glad I found the specialist tho even tho it's a little further away then I'd like he diagnosed the issue and will have had it fixed in 2 days.

New clutch kit comes with new flywheel and everything.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ Nice.

In for updates.


----------

